# Can budgies cry?



## SultanOfSwing

The question is simple: do budgies have the ability to cry?

My bird passed away a couple of days ago. I spent the entire morning with her by my side. In the days leading up to her death, I noticed her eyes appeared much smaller. Normally, her eyes were quite large (accented by the fact that her iris was very dark--almost black). But a few days before she died, they looked smaller for some reason. I recall the eyes being _noticeably_ filled with tears/overall wetness about an hour before her death. At this point, her left wing and left leg were completely paralyzed, and she could not walk at all. She was able to blink and close her eyes completely. Her eyes continued to get a little more wet until about a minute or two before she died. In these final minutes, her pain was clearly much more intense than before. Her eyes were both almost soaked, to the point where she was unable to close them more than half way. The liquid was clear, slightly viscous, but definitely watery.

Was she crying? Was it due to her extreme pain? Is it simply a biological response that happened for other reasons? Speculation is welcome, but I would also really like to hear from anyone who understands this from a physiological point of view, or from people who have seen this first hand under similar circumstances. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Niamhf

I'm so sorry that George passed away. RIP little budgie :hug::hug:

Regarding your question about crying, I found this link which I found quite interesting. I hope her pain was short lived and at least now she is no longer suffering.

Ask a scientist | The Manitoban


----------



## Budget baby

I am happy you were by her side in her hour of need, she is now pain free and flying high. I expect her body was shutting down and this is what the tears were. :budgie:


----------



## SultanOfSwing

Thanks Niamhf and Pretty Boy. It was hard finding any information on this topic but I had read a few things saying that budgies did have tear ducts.

Her eyes were so wet and watery that a bit of the liquid (which--like I said--I presume was mostly water) ran down the feathers on her head.

The fact that her eyes were wet before she died, and that they were _very_ wet while she was dying and in visible pain, suggests to me that she _could_ have been "crying" (in the sense that it was a response to pain), or that she had some kind of infection, ailment, or disease of the eye (in both eyes), much like how she had other problems (like a paralyzed wing and foot, etc.). It may have just been something that happened in addition to her other problems (or, like Pretty Boy said, her body was shutting down).

I didn't mean to be too graphic with my original post, but I wanted readers to understand that as her pain increased, so did the tears. They seemed to be very connected. I am filled with immense sadness that she is no longer with me, but when I saw her in pain, I was so upset that I could not breathe. I wanted to help her so badly but I couldn't.


----------



## Budget baby

She is at peace now and flying high with the Angel Flock!:budgie:


----------



## Brienne

Oh My, that is so, so sad


----------



## LynandIndigo

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful budgie... She will be in your heart forever... She knew that you loved her and she is free of pain up in gods heaven where he will take good care of her. I cried when I read your post... You will see her again one day... She is at peace now..

Somewhere over the rainbow
Way up high
And the dreams that you dreamed of
Once in a lullaby

Somewhere over the rainbow
Blue birds fly
And the dreams that you dreamed of
Dreams really do come true

Someday I'll wish upon a star
Wake up where the clouds are far behind me
Where trouble melts like lemon drops
High above the chimney tops
That's where you'll find me

Oh, somewhere over the rainbow bluebirds fly
And the dream that you dare to,
Oh why, oh why can't I?

Well I see trees of green and red roses too,
I'll watch them bloom for me and you
And I think to myself
What a wonderful world

Well I see skies of blue
And I see clouds of white
And the brightness of day
I like the dark
And I think to myself
What a wonderful world

The colors of the rainbow so pretty in the sky
Are also on the faces of people passing by
I see friends shaking hands
Saying, "How do you do?"
They're really saying, I...I love you

I hear babies cry and I watch them grow,
They'll learn much more than we'll know
And I think to myself
What a wonderful world world

Someday I'll wish upon a star,
Wake up where the clouds are far behind me
Where trouble melts like lemon drops
High above the chimney top
That's where you'll find me

Oh, somewhere over the rainbow way up high
And the dream that you dare to, why, oh why can't I? I?


----------



## Brienne

Me too, Lyn...have read so much sadness in the past two days


----------



## nuxi

Lyn,I cried too when I read the post...:sad3:

Fly high,little one!


----------



## Niamhf

That is just heartbreaking and I do understand your feeling of helplessness. George is at peace now where she will never feel pain again. I'm so sorry that this happened and I'm sure that George was comforted in having you by her side until the end. She will be waiting for you no doubt on the other side when you will meet again.:hug:


----------



## marya

So so sorry . It must have been horrible for you. Fly high to Rainbow Bridge little girl. No more pain.


----------



## Sherawat

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## StarlingWings

I am so terribly sorry for your loss. 

I agree with the above responses, it could have been many things causing her to appear to be crying. 

This was such a sad story, and although I know you're just heartbroken I know that George and you will both get through this together. 
Your little girl is now on the Rainbow Bridge and she will never forget all that you did for her. 
Fly high and sleep sweet, little budgie. 

Hugs to you in this time of grief :hug:


----------



## SultanOfSwing

Thanks everyone for your thoughts on her tears and your support. 

She brought me so much joy, and it was always my dream to give her the same joy she gave me. I'm sure she's flying high with my last budgie Lizzy, who passed away 4 years ago.

Thanks again everyone, and I mean it a lot.


----------

